
NDAs are unnecessary because ideas are worthless - tortilla
http://b.lesseverything.com/2008/6/30/ndas-are-unnecessary-because-ideas-are-worthless
======
coglethorpe
I have so many ideas that I've stopped writing them down. Maybe I should start
again just to show how many I have.

What I really need is time to build just one (more) of them.

